# Ready for next Winter!



## Gamisou (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Gamisou (Mar 19, 2012)

One more


----------



## pyronut (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats   Looks like you are off to a great start.


----------



## logger (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice. Is that a log cabin the stove will be in? If so, your walls look just like the ones in our cabin. We heat with the Oslo too so we have a lot in common.. great set-up and I hope you enjoy it as much as we do ours.


----------



## mfglickman (Mar 19, 2012)

Sweet! How much wood is that?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice lookin' unit you got there!   And a nice pile of wood split and stacked already!   You're well on your way!!


----------



## Loco Gringo (Mar 19, 2012)

Now thats a man with a plan. Add your stove and what nots to your signature line.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 19, 2012)

You have the right idea ! It always helps to be ahead from the start especially with a beautiful stove like that . Good Job and happy heating! 

Pete


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Mar 19, 2012)

i thought this thread was going to be ready for next winter because its 75 degrees out today. lol looks good though. and im ready for next winter already as well.


----------



## Stax (Mar 19, 2012)

Awe man...sweet stash!  Love the stove too.  You got it going on.


----------



## Gamisou (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you, thank you! My home is a log cabin, and the stove is a brang new Jotul F500 Oslo that I purchased "used" off a gentleman who never got around to installing it. NEVER HAD A FIRE IN IT. Showroom condition for half the price of new!

Next is the install!


----------



## Gamisou (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's the homestead


----------



## Gamisou (Mar 19, 2012)

Here it is inside, Piping it straight up through the cathedral ceiling.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 20, 2012)

Very very nice congratulations ! That looks like an awesome spot for it too.

Pete


----------



## Locust Post (Mar 20, 2012)

Very beautiful place you have there. Reminds of the cabin we stayed in a couple years ago in the Smokey Mnts.
Good job on getting that wood ready now for the winter. So much better to know you have dry wood of your own than trying to find something worth while to use.


----------



## Gamisou (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Living the dream that I had when I was younger.
Cabin in the woods!


----------



## logger (Mar 21, 2012)

Yep, same walls and look as mine... even the old whiskey jug and hairy helper. lol. I ran the pipe up our cathedral ceiling too. My dormer windows are on the otherside of the house though.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 21, 2012)

I love that cabin.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 21, 2012)

Beautiful man. Beautiful. Nice stove, nice wood piles. How close to the wall can you put that stove? Does it need to be 18" away? Or are you going to build a stone hearth or a heat shield of some kind under and behind? Like that hearth Logger. Nice homes guys.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 21, 2012)

Living the dream! That is beautiful.


----------



## Gamisou (Mar 21, 2012)

I plan on putting some kind of stone down and against the wall while still being 18'' from the wall so I can use single wall pipe for more heat less $


----------



## logger (Mar 22, 2012)

Gamisou,
What I did was screw some thick plywood into the wall, nailed some steal screen mesh to it, then put on a scratch coat of mortar.  Once that dried, I put the stones up using the same mortar.  Relatively cheap and easy.  I don't recommend putting the stones directly on your logs, as you might want to move the stove, sell the house, re-do the hearth, etc. one day.  Whatever route you choose, best of luck.. looks great.  You'll love the heat the Oslo puts out.


----------



## Gamisou (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Logger! you're my new best friend. Thats exactly what I'm going to do!


----------



## logger (Mar 22, 2012)

Depending on the type of stone you choose and how big their back surface area is, here's some more advice that may work for you. When you put the mortar on the back of the stone, do not spread it over the entire back of the stone. Rather, leave a small space in the middle of the stone just the way it is and just put a thick layer of mortar around the edges. Done this way, when the mortar dries it creates a suction to the scratch coat wall so you're not stuck holding the stones in place to dry as long and it gives it a much stronger hold. Sorry in advance if you already knew this.


----------

